# (6%)?
Mimozina ( ) 0 
23  2019  01:01
 , !
   ,    (,  6 %) 
  ,          
    (  )     ,       .        () 

1.      (   ).  781000057808.   19.04.2019.  1,872.00.   0.00/0.00.  -115 000
2.     19/09755  19  2019 .    (  4193762)   - 104 000 - 

 51 -  76 () -   1150000
 62 () -  90.1 -  ;  115000-104000?
 76 () -  62 () -      -   ;
 76 () -  51 =

----------


## A L E N A

.
     .

----------


## ABell

.

----------

